# yorkie hairstyles



## blg0403

hey guys...i want to get my yorkie's hair cut short, but i am having a hard time finding pictures to take to show the goomer. if any of you have any pictures or know a good website to find some i would appreciate it!


----------



## Love's_Sophie

How short are you thinking? 

When I had people who wanted a Yorkie 'short', usually I used a 5\8ths blade on them, which left a decent amount of coat on them; a 3 3\4 blade left a nice amount too. 

If you want really short I would ask for a 5 or 7 blade. 

Just make sure you specify to leave the head or just to shorten it to match the cut...some groomers are daft enough to take the head right off!


----------



## justagirl21

At the salons I work at I have a scrapbook of breeds and their clips/grooms. It means if people aren't sure of what they want (or have trouble describing it in words) they can have a look through the pictures. Its a great idea and people love looking through it. I do have a picture of a few Yorkie clips but it depends on how short is short? There are some Yorkies I do on a comb, that leaves the coat about 2.5+ inches long, some I take off with the clippers on a #4. I don't know how to post an image on a reply thread that isn't a 'http' but I'm sure I can work it out  

If you can tell me how short you want it I can prob get a picture for you.. 
Cheers


----------



## chewchew

Hi! Here is a picture of ChewChew,our little love.We like his haircut nice and short.We cut his hair at home,with clippers and a comb.Please look at him in our album.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

My favorite is a puppy cut! Just the picture alone almost made me get a Yorkie!


----------



## Graco22

Look thru the before and after threads in this forum. There are a few cute yorkie styles in there. You can also opt for a short body, and a schnauzer face...I think yorkies look really cute and stylish with schnauzer faces..


----------



## 0hmyd0g

Hi! I groom a lot of Yorkshire Terriers at my shop. This is a "Scnorkie" trim I like to do. This a picture from when I was in grooming school, but it's a style that I do on most Yorkshires. It's a schnauzer trim body, and a round Yorkie head. I ussually do the back with a #3 3/4 to a #7 blade. I hand scissor the legs and leave a skirt. Same pattern as a Schnauzer. The head is round, and I shave the tips of the ears with a #10-#15 depending on the coat and what looks good. I think it really complements Yorkshire Terriers.


----------

